# Audi TTS Correction & Detail - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Paint Correction:
1. Menzerna polish
2. LC pad

Clean:
1. Meguiar's D 
2. CQuartz cleaner

Paint protection:
1. CQuartz 
2. AutoBling SPEED WAX

Glass:
1. G|techniq G1

Wheel:
1. CQuartz

Interior:
1. G|techniq L1

Clean the interior first and coat by Gtechniq L1, let the engine colling at the same time.









After interior finish, we clean the engine room









this car's paint condition is not so good, we spend 12 hours to polish it.

































this part already damsged









our paint repairing department repair it









repairing finished

















due to this area is easy damaged by fingernail









we need a film to protect it, we use computer to design this film
we don't use knife on the paint!

































































this area also is easy damaged by ring

















also cut a film for it

















After clean by DAWN with a little IPA, we coat CQuartz on all surface.
(only glass use Gtechniq G1)


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work especially on creating those custom protection films


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic job there also loving the protective films. this gives me another excuse to buy one


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish on a wonderful car!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! Very professional outfit!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Great work guys, looking forward to more write ups for you.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic write up!

Custom made protection film is very impressive!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

prokopas said:


> Nice work especially on creating those custom protection films





tom-225 said:


> Fantastic job there also loving the protective films. this gives me another excuse to buy one





yetizone said:


> Stunning finish on a wonderful car!





Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work! :thumb:





type[r]+ said:


> Very nice! Very professional outfit!





Joeya said:


> Great work guys, looking forward to more write ups for you.





mike swell said:


> Great Work :thumb:





c16rkc said:


> Fantastic write up!
> 
> Custom made protection film is very impressive!


Thanks!

We just start to make customized paint protection film in few weeks.
Almost all customers choice this detailing option. 
I study how to make the films by myself, because I am mechanical design engineer, it's not difficult for me. 

I already try many parts, all shapes is possible:




















































Maserati Gran Turismo 

































Actually, I don't like full paint use PPF, I love the gloss of the original paint.
I always suggest my customers to use this film on special area.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job done..


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work... nice idea with the film


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning- love the TT-S.:thumb:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice one Orion!! You're my inspiration from the east!

I always have trouble drawing and cutting the paint protection film for door handle are ... 

The film is always too thick for my knife to cut a nice shape, I'm using the 'No More Scratch' film, from Taiwan, have you heard of it?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

fishbonezken said:


> Nice one Orion!! You're my inspiration from the east!
> 
> I always have trouble drawing and cutting the paint protection film for door handle are ...
> 
> The film is always too thick for my knife to cut a nice shape, I'm using the 'No More Scratch' film, from Taiwan, have you heard of it?


Hi,

Nice to meet you here.

I don't know what the film you used...

this is my film, I already try many, this is best one.





















For the knife, you can try the "Ultrasound knife"

Ultrasound turn off:





Ultrasound turn on:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

THANKS for the videos Orion! That Ultrasound knife looks interesting, must be expensive. Will try looking for it, thanks again!


----------

